
Git – the simple guide - dhruvbhatia
http://rogerdudler.github.io/git-guide/
======
readams
Luckily there's also the git manpage generator for helpful documentation:

[https://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/](https://git-man-page-
generator.lokaltog.net/)

(to be clear, this will randomly generate a nonsense fake git man page, but
it's hard to distinguish from the real documentation)

~~~
logicrook
That's great, that should be shown to all "how can you dare ask for docs when
you have man pages". Although the point of RTFM is very legitimate, man pages
are often well complimented by tutorials, cheatsheets and everything that can
help someone be productive.

------
MaroonMarble
In all honesty, the more guides that are out there, the better. For most
people, myself included, learning how to use git is a very daunting task.

------
gkya
_master_ and _origin_ are mere conventions, you can call your upstream remote
and upstream branch whatever you want, although it's good to respect
convetions. I make this comment because the _guide_ does not make note of this
fact.

------
swiley
It should mention git pull --rebase. Otherwise it's not very useful since
you'll end up clobbering stuff that collaborators have done.

------
cmrx64
(2012)

~~~
mbaker
Thank you. It looked familiar. I thought maybe it had newsworthy updates.

------
pcora
old but good

